# Increase in heart rate when I vape



## guillaume

so i have been vaping on and of for a year now i was a smokker for 5 years . but i got a bad habbet to go back to smoking so switched to e sig . 

my problem is i vape o nic e juice and finde my heart rape goning up at night i was diagnosed whit pots last year just after i had the e sig for about 2 monts . now i just want to know your thoughts on wat is causeing it .


----------



## Viper_SA

Pots?
I had increased heart rate in th beginning, but that was caused by too much nicotine. I knew when I got a racing pulse too often it was time to drop my nic level, or quit vaping like a mofo.
Maybe you like the flavor so much that you chain vape constantly, thus getting out of breath from not breathing properly enough?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @gui


guillaume said:


> so i have been vaping on and of for a year now i was a smokker for 5 years . but i got a bad habbet to go back to smoking so switched to e sig .
> 
> my problem is i vape o nic e juice and finde my heart rape goning up at night i was diagnosed whit pots last year just after i had the e sig for about 2 monts . now i just want to know your thoughts on wat is causeing it .



Hi @guillaume

I think you should go see a doctor and get it checked out

What juices are you vaping? And on what gear?


----------



## zadiac

Maybe you have a reaction to PG? Only thing I can think of as VG won't affect you afaik


----------



## guillaume

i am vaping quitz cherry in my twisp clearo . thanx for the reply i have a cardiologist and i see him once i 4 monts like i said i have only recently been diagnosed with the syndrome  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

guillaume said:


> i am vaping quitz cherry in my twisp clearo . thanx for the reply i have a cardiologist and i see him once i 4 monts like i said i have only recently been diagnosed with the syndrome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear about the pots

Have you discussed vaping with your cardiologist?


----------



## guillaume

hey i have not yet as i went off it for a while and only started vaping agen a week ago . as i know my doc he would just suggested to quit directly and leave esig alone till its been tested 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

guillaume said:


> hey i have not yet as i went off it for a while and only started vaping agen a week ago . as i know my doc he would just suggested to quit directly and leave esig alone till its been tested
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Tough one
I am not a medical heart specialist
Hard to advise you

But with your precondition, and if your heart reacts to the vaping - i would say stop until you can discuss and get it checked out by someone who is knowledgeable in that area


----------



## guillaume

i am wondering if its all in my head aswell cuse this condision is know to have alot of tachycardia experience. 
i do appreciate your advice and will try to stop the vape . i have found studdys that suggests that its harmless 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

guillaume said:


> i am wondering if its all in my head aswell cuse this condision is know to have alot of tachycardia experience.
> i do appreciate your advice and will try to stop the vape . i have found studdys that suggests that its harmless
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


What nic strength do you vape?


----------



## guillaume

0 nic strength

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

guillaume said:


> 0 nic strength
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Maybe try 100 % VG or very high VG, but for that you need the right equipment.


----------



## guillaume

Andre said:


> Maybe try 100 % VG or very high VG, but for that you need the right equipment.


wat would you suggest the 100% vg juice ? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

guillaume said:


> wat would you suggest the 100% vg juice ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Some peeps have an adverse reaction to PG, but not to VG. Much more common than the other way around. Worth a try if it could solve your problem imo. What juices are you vaping currently?


----------



## guillaume

Andre said:


> Some peeps have an adverse reaction to PG, but not to VG. Much more common than the other way around. Worth a try if it could solve your problem imo. What juices are you vaping currently?


quitz cherry flavor 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo

Nicotine is a stimulant, stimulants increase your heart rate... 

When I was on concerta had a smoke and a cup of coffee, lower oxygen levels becuase I have sickle cell trait when I smoked also push's up your heart rate. . . 

be more aware of what you put in ? check you cholesterol as well. clogged arteries make push your heart rate up as well.

so anemia and cholesterol, could be the underlying cause and stimulants being the kicker that's making you see noticeable effects. 

Pots itself is tachycardiac condition... so theres always that

This is speculation but try lowering your nic and see how you handle coffee? The nescafe jacobs filter variety not the ricoffee


----------



## guillaume

BuzzGlo said:


> Nicotine is a stimulant, stimulants increase your heart rate...
> 
> When I was on concerta had a smoke and a cup of coffee, lower oxygen levels becuase I have sickle cell trait when I smoked also push's up your heart rate. . .
> 
> be more aware of what you put in ? check you cholesterol as well. clogged arteries make push your heart rate up as well.
> 
> so anemia and cholesterol, could be the underlying cause and stimulants being the kicker that's making you see noticeable effects.
> 
> Pots itself is tachycardiac condition... so theres always that
> 
> This is speculation but try lowering your nic and see how you handle coffee? The nescafe jacobs filter variety not the ricoffee


i whent down all the way to 0 ml of nic so i douth it can be that . i have been a hard run to get me diagnosed so i was in and out of er on a regular basis and the only problem the cardiologist could pick up was pots 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## drew

guillaume said:


> so i have been vaping on and of for a year now i was a smokker for 5 years . but i got a bad habbet to go back to smoking so switched to e sig .
> 
> my problem is i vape o nic e juice and finde my heart rape goning up at night i was diagnosed whit pots last year just after i had the e sig for about 2 monts . now i just want to know your thoughts on wat is causeing it .



Are you still smoking ciggies or exclusively vaping? My thinking is it could possibly be nicotine withdrawal as you are using 0mg e-liquid.


----------



## Andre

Also bear in mind that PG and VG dehydrates. So you have to take in a lot of water, which is already a necessity with your condition. So, sounds to me you must drink even more water.

Never heard of "quitz cherry flavor". Do you know what the PG content is? Try to vape some pure VG, which you can buy from the big pharmacies. But, as I said, normal commercial clearomizers will not be up to 100 % VG. You could dilute it with a minute amount of distilled water. What gear are you using at the moment?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

didnt see the 0 mg message.... sorry man hope you come rite. I had an allergic reaction to juice. its a shit one so few can help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

guillaume said:


> i am vaping quitz cherry in my twisp clearo . thanx for the reply i have a cardiologist and i see him once i 4 monts like i said i have only recently been diagnosed with the syndrome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken Twisp has a 100%VG line.


----------



## guillaume

VapeSnow said:


> If I'm not mistaken Twisp has a 100%VG line.


i will definitely have a go at at thanx 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guillaume

Andre said:


> Also bear in mind that PG and VG dehydrates. So you have to take in a lot of water, which is already a necessity with your condition. So, sounds to me you must drink even more water.
> 
> Never heard of "quitz cherry flavor". Do you know what the PG content is? Try to vape some pure VG, which you can buy from the big pharmacies. But, as I said, normal commercial clearomizers will not be up to 100 % VG. You could dilute it with a minute amount of distilled water. What gear are you using at the moment?


thats a very good reply i will also up my water intake and keep you posted thanx you guys have been more than helpful and not jugmental at all . 


i have been of sig for about a year but its been on and off its a hard habbit to quit when all your frends are smoking 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

I know nothing about Pots but I do have a heart condition whereby it would double it's rate like from 60 to 120 and I can feel the beats rapidly thumping in my chest.
This is caused by a rogue pulse in between the normal pulse by a separate sinus node and I have learned how to reverse it after many visits to ER.
It is not connected to vaping at all but I must check out pots first.

Strangely, ever since I stopped using flavours in my mix due to "vapers fatigue" I have not had one incidence of tachycardia.
Checked out Pots. It is not related to my condition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## guillaume

read about it my condision is alot like like that my resting heart rate is 55 im bery fit and healthy pasing all my fitness test with flying colours and my heart rate without betabloker my heart rate would easyly increase to 160 just from standing up . it took the doctors 8 monts to diagnose

i would lile to hear form other guys vaping with condisions like this ? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

guillaume said:


> so i have been vaping on and of for a year now i was a smokker for 5 years . but i got a bad habbet to go back to smoking so switched to e sig .
> 
> my problem is i vape o nic e juice and finde my heart rape goning up at night i was diagnosed whit pots last year just after i had the e sig for about 2 monts . now i just want to know your thoughts on wat is causeing it .


Don't know if this means anything but I went for my semi annual check up w/ my Cardiologist last wk. and vaped on my drive to her office and was given the whole lot,b.p. EKG and the like and it all came back normal. I hope you sort this out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

I've been reading up on your "condition" @guillaume. Has your doctor suggested a vitamin B12 injection yet?

There seems to be much evidence that pots can be a result of a vitamin deficiency.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

It might be as simple as 1) dehydration 2) indigestion the third culprit can also be anxiety all three of those have in the past given me elevated heart rate for no apparent reason. 

People frown upon the anxiety but when we stop smoking our body and especially the mind goes through tough changes.


----------



## guillaume

Alex said:


> I've been reading up on your "condition" @guillaume. Has your doctor suggested a vitamin B12 injection yet?
> 
> There seems to be much evidence that pots can be a result of a vitamin deficiency.


not yet i would definitely ask him about it thanx alot ! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## guillaume

Jan said:


> It might be as simple as 1) dehydration 2) indigestion the third culprit can also be anxiety all three of those have in the past given me elevated heart rate for no apparent reason.
> 
> People frown upon the anxiety but when we stop smoking our body and especially the mind goes through tough changes.


Definitely worth considering! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

